# 35mm Bar Wahoo Elemnt Bolt Mount Options



## REL1203 (Aug 16, 2021)

So my new Giant Trance comes with 35mm Bars, but my current Bolt Mount is made for 31mm and I am having a hell of a time finding a 35mm bar Mount. Does anyone have any suggestions? I usually dont ride with it, but i do like to explore trail systesm and would rather keep my Wahoo out instead of my phone.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm using this on my MTB. I didn't see anything on their site for 35mm.









K-EDGE Wahoo Gravity Cap - K-EDGE


The K-EDGE Gravity Top Cap is a great computer mount for those mountain riders who want a secure, simple and sleek computer mount solution. The Gravity Cap replaces your existing top cap with the our mount milled out of US made 6061 aluminum. Ideal position for Downhill and Enduro racing, also a...




k-edge.com


----------



## REL1203 (Aug 16, 2021)

UPSed said:


> I'm using this on my MTB. I didn't see anything on their site for 35mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I was was leaning towards, but felt like not being able to angle it the way i would want would be a hiderence, and with it pointing straight up wouldnt make it as useful... Do you have any issue with the angles?


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

REL1203 said:


> This is what I was was leaning towards, but felt like not being able to angle it the way i would want would be a hiderence, and with it pointing straight up wouldnt make it as useful... Do you have any issue with the angles?


No issues at all. Just a quick glance and the info is there. They make other top cap mounts that extend forward. I have one of those on my other MTB.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Bar Fly 4 Mountain Bike | Cyclocross


The Bar Fly 4 MTB is our mountain bike inspired mount made specifically for MTB, CX, and riders looking for a ‘top of the stem’ mounting solution. BF4 MTB mounts on right side of the stem and faces back over the stem. #BF4MTB-182 Modular system mounts a computer or GoPro base on top only...




barflybike.com





The clamp is 35mm, has shims to size to 31.8 and adapters to work with most gps computer.


----------



## tonyplanet (Nov 11, 2003)

+1 on the Barfly mounts. I have two of them, the Barfly 4 and Max version. Love them.


----------

